# Subject: Poker



## Yaelewis

Please help me with the following terms from a poker tournament:

con escalera pienso que de cara no me apostaría
 
Thanks


----------



## ayvlis

escalera = straight chequea este sitio http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_poker_hands#Straight
slds
ayvlis


----------



## Yaelewis

Muchas gracias


----------



## ayvlis

cuando quieras 

ayvlis


----------



## Yaelewis

How would you translate "de Cara" as in:
de cara no me apostaría


----------



## ayvlis

a que te refieres con "de cara".... como que no te lanzarias a apostar con una escalera?

ayvlis


----------



## ayvlis

I would not go with a straight.............  pero espera otras sugerencias.

ayvlis


----------



## Yaelewis

No tengo ni idea. Estoy citando de un texto para traducir. Pensé que era un término de póquer..


----------



## MHCKA

La jugada escalera, ya te la dijo ayvlis.

De cara...habría que revisar de que país es el texto original porque la jerga del póquer varía seguramente entre países.

Probablemente tenga que ver con el hecho de que las jugadas del póquer se ven en la cara si no eres un buen jugador...

Saludos.


----------



## Yaelewis

La jugadora es Española


----------



## MHCKA

Disculpas, pero creo que lo más recomendable entonces es que un nativo de España te ayude con la traducción.


----------

